# WTB Daiwa Ballistic Surf Rod in MD/DC/NOVA area



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Interested in purchasing a Daiwa Ballistic surf rod. Looking for 35-405 or 40-405 models but would consider a 33-405. Can be factory built or privately built rod. New or lightly used preferred.

Want to buy in MD/DC/NOVA area - so I can inspect in person. Let me know what you have.

Thanks
Rich60


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I've got a new green 40 blank that you could have built. PM me for details.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Joker
Thanks for the message - but I am really looking for a built rod close to home. If I change my mind I will contact you.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

I know this post is kinda old but are you still looking for a ballistic? I have a factory built 35-405


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Saltykorean
Yes still looking, but hoping to pick a rod in the MD/DC/NOVA area. Want to inspect rod in person and avoid shipping.

Thanks


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Rich60 said:


> Hi Saltykorean
> Yes still looking, but hoping to pick a rod in the MD/DC/NOVA area. Want to inspect rod in person and avoid shipping.
> 
> Thanks


Here's an idea! Since you are in the NOVA area, and the person who is willing to sell you a rod is in Virginia Beach, not that far away, why not set up a mid point to meet and look it over. It would be my guess that if you both put a little skin in the game and travel, then you might be a little more likely to purchase the rod and they may be a little more flexible on the price since they traveled too! Just sayin!


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lil Red Jeep,
Thanks i'm not an idiot. I spend my weeks s working and driving somewhere near Richmond is just not gonna happen right now. I've made it 59 years so far without this kind of help.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello, Salty Korean...
How much for your ballistic?


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

They sell new ones at stores..


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

YOUNGSTER said:


> Hello, Salty Korean...
> How much for your ballistic?


Good form would be to open up your own thread or PM Salty Korean. Why pirate my thread ??!!!!!


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Man rich60 you are an asshole


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

I mean you just said your not driving anywhere so what do you care if he "pirates YOUR thread" i think maybe you are a 59 year old idiot


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Now bring it you prick


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Rich60 said:


> Interested in purchasing a Daiwa Ballistic surf rod. Looking for 35-405 or 40-405 models but would consider a 33-405. Can be factory built or privately built rod. New or lightly used preferred.
> 
> Want to buy in MD/DC/NOVA area - so I can inspect in person. Let me know what you have.
> 
> ...


Wow this thread is a disaster! If you want a new one, just buy a new one off Amazon, ebay, or even Walmart.com. I've owned a few 40-405's are I strongly recommend getting the blank and have it built for you. The reel seat is set pretty low from the factory and is not ideal for distance casting. If you place the butt of the rod in the center of your chest and extend the rod across your body - reach out and grab the blank. That should be where your thumb rests on the center of the spool. I am also assuming you will be throwing conventional. More than likely the stock reel seat position will not be right, if you are spending this kind of money, get it built once and keep the rod for a long time.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Rich60 said:


> Lil Red Jeep,
> Thanks i'm not an idiot. I spend my weeks s working and driving somewhere near Richmond is just not gonna happen right now. I've made it 59 years so far without this kind of help.


Never thought you were an idiot. Come to think of it, I didn't think you were an asshole til your reply. Now I'm sure of it.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

Rich 60

With or without intention, I did hijack you thread. My apologies


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

animalbarrie said:


> Wow this thread is a disaster! If you want a new one, just buy a new one off Amazon, ebay, or even Walmart.com. I've owned a few 40-405's are I strongly recommend getting the blank and have it built for you. The reel seat is set pretty low from the factory and is not ideal for distance casting. If you place the butt of the rod in the center of your chest and extend the rod across your body - reach out and grab the blank. That should be where your thumb rests on the center of the spool. I am also assuming you will be throwing conventional. More than likely the stock reel seat position will not be right, if you are spending this kind of money, get it built once and keep the rod for a long time.


x2


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Red drum has them on sale currently. They might ship?


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you AnimalBarrie. Let me clear this up. I own several ballistics already. Was looking for another one to add to the stable. Easiest way for me to do that and save on shipping was to see if someone locally had one for sale. I am a contractor and spend all week driving around the Beltway etc. I was well aware of all the options available to me and started with this one as the simplest way to achieve my goal. Not that interested in driving 2 hours to Richmond - just wasn't that important yet.

So lets see what happens. Still interested in a Ballistic if someone in my immediate area has one to sell.

Rich60 ( Apparently some people on here think I am an asshole - thats OK I already know it )


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

TreeClimber said:


> Red drum has them on sale currently. They might ship?


3 Piece Ballistic is perhaps the easiest surf rod to ship. Buy it off Ebay and perhaps even grift the sales tax monkeys.

This thread is starting to be like crack to me, it has all the elements Hijacking, hurt feelings, indignant responses, and inherent self interest.

It would appear original poster is seeking a bargain, for which there is nothing wrong with trying, Joker could ship his Green Red Drum custom order Ballistic blank to me and I could build it but of course it would be far more valuable than a Factory Rod built in an overseas sweatshop of a rod building facility as I reside in Potomac which when you factor in Real Estate Tax will make my Stick virtually sure to be priced out of a reasonable man's price expectations and not to mention the time constraints of waiting for me to finish a stick. Or Joker could build it and ship it as Joker builds a nice stick or any number of the qualified rod builders of the OBX who build quality rods in the USA.

Any way best of luck on an inside the Beltway Ballistic at a bargain price. I would be mad too if I had to drive on the Beltway every day, it has gotten difficult and congested beyond belief.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Wow rich really.. that pm you sent me i guess u think people are just keyboard warroirs but im telling you in front of the world i kno where gaithersburg md is and i will straight f you up punk ass old piece of crap


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Dam rich went ballistic on your PM's. Lol. Rich at least share the fun with us


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Simply told him to mind his own business. Has some sort of anger issues when confronted with reality. 

Mods would you please close/lock this thread - going nowhere fast. Don't need this.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Ok so you go on my pm spewing junk and i hav issues.. we all see how you treated liljeep ..someone has to be the defender of the universe and that person is me..


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Harrymanz said:


> Ok so you go on my pm spewing junk and i hav issues.. we all see how you treated liljeep ..someone has to be the defender of the universe and that person is me..


I appreciate the sentiment, I really do. Rich is pretty clearly looking for the rod of his choice, on his terms, and hand delivered to his door by the seller, who must be prepared upon receiving payment to bend over and kiss Rich's ass and tell him how fortunate he was to be able to sell him a nice rod for pennies on the dollar. I agree with Rich on one thing. Maybe this thread should be closed because Rich isn't going to budge on his wishes and now, I for one couldn't care less if he finds a rod or not.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Well Harry - you are a big liar and have managed to make a mountain out of a molehill. You obviously have some sort of mental as well as anger issue. I purposefully did not address or reply to either your previous post or your PM where you drug my mother into this and threatened to beat my ass. You can go on beating your chest and spewing crap for all to see. Go defend all the internet downtrodden big man - I really don't care one way or the other and everybody loves a overblown fool.

Toodles


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm just here for the free beer..


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Yeah ok.. its there in the thread and i will continue .. maybe if someone a long time ago wouldve"beat your ass" you wouldnt be the ×#@^%/$ you are now


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Rich60 said:


> Thank you AnimalBarrie. Let me clear this up. I own several ballistics already. Was looking for another one to add to the stable. Easiest way for me to do that and save on shipping was to see if someone locally had one for sale. I am a contractor and spend all week driving around the Beltway etc. I was well aware of all the options available to me and started with this one as the simplest way to achieve my goal. Not that interested in driving 2 hours to Richmond - just wasn't that important yet.
> 
> So lets see what happens. Still interested in a Ballistic if someone in my immediate area has one to sell.
> 
> Rich60 ( Apparently some people on here think I am an asshole - thats OK I already know it )


Amazon and eBay have free shipping. If you order today it will be at your house in two days and you don't have to leave your couch. Just buy a blank, have it built, and lock this thread.


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

saltykorean said:


> I know this post is kinda old but are you still looking for a ballistic? I have a factory built 35-405


This is kinda late but do you still have it? And is it the original ballistic before the new ones came out? I’m interested. 14158129619


----------

